#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-28
<Lluvia727> help
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-01
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<tsucchin> こんばんは。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> tsucchin さん：返信しないですみません．他のチャンネルなどを見ていました．てっきり会話はないものとも…
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Zorge> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110301
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 書かれてる以上のものはなさそうな……
<jkbys> では議題の方へ
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo/Spring最終確認
<jkbys> [ ] 宴会はOSCのものに乗らなくていい？
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-spring/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=100
<hito_jp> えーと、先週宴会自前でいいやん、ということになりましたが、OSC側の宴会に乗らなくていいかなぁということで再度。
<jkbys> いつも自前でやってる気がするので、参加することがあってもいい気はしますね
<hito_jp> 参加する予定の人々的にはいかがでしょう。
<jkbys> ただ行くとしても、私は20時過ぎには抜けることになりそうです
<hito_jp> もしかしなくても：他の参加者いない
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<hito_jp> sia_glさんしか見当たらないのでござる。
<hito_jp> 逆に自前じゃなきゃヤだ、という理由ってありそうでしょうか。
<jkbys> 俺が早く帰るので早く始めたい、ぐらい
<hito_jp> そこか……。
<jkbys> 展示は１６時までとか書いてあるし
<hito_jp> じゃあ自前にしましょうか、遠隔参加だとキツいでしょうし。
<hito_jp> おうち帰れないとかも困りますし。
<jkbys> 次回あたりはOSCの宴会に参加も考えるってことで
<hito_jp> ではそれで。
<sia_gl> 自分の方はどちらでも可です
<jkbys> 主催者さんもし見てたらごめんなさい
<jkbys> この件は以上ってことで、他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> あー思い出した！
<jkbys> それ忘れてた！
<hito_jp> nattyのRCなくなったので、日本語Remixもリリースプラン考えないと
<jkbys> べーた２をリミックスにする とか？
<hito_jp> そうするしかないかと
<jkbys> じゃあそれで
<hito_jp> もしくはRC予定の次期のdaily liveをremixにしてみる
<hito_jp> 時期
<jkbys> どっちがええのかな
<hito_jp> Beta2ベースの方が意味わかんないバグに悩まされる可能性は低いです。
<jkbys> 悩みたくないのでベータ２ベースがいいかな
<hito_jp> パッケージの不整合とかあるし。でもBeta2だとリリースまでが遠すぎてちょっとどきどき。
<hito_jp> まあBeta2でいっかー……。
<jkbys> やばそうならhitoさんが嗅ぎつけてくれるはず
<hito_jp> 知らないペン……
<jkbys> セミナーもう満席じゃないですか
<hito_jp> これからスライド作るペン
<jkbys> 期待がかかる
<hito_jp> これから下調べしなおすペン（死亡フラグ
<hito_jp> まあ今回はじゃんけん係もいますし……
<jkbys> 死にながらがんばってくださいってことで
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょう
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> ８日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-03
<nettezzaumana> hello guys .. would any of you write me in your jp `aren't we all retarded if we're all pasting some jp types without knowing what they mean ?`
<nettezzaumana> thanks
<nettezzaumana> ah .. get it .. google translator did
<nettezzaumana> おかげで、よろしく
<Zorge> ha
<NEGIBO> iMatおおおおおおおおお
<NEGIBO> すみません。誤爆しました。。。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-04
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-05
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<avihay> probably not the right place to ask, but, here goes: I would like to write "help (me) with my homework please" in Japanese using しゅくだい , てつだう　in て form and ください. I'm kind of missing the connection words. can anyone help?
<tsucchin> ?
<asakura> 私の宿題を手伝ってください。お願いします。
<tsucchin> mi ne komprenas anglan lingvon.
<avihay> asakura: I think that's exactly what I was looking for. どもありがと。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-06
<Emmanuel_Chanel> avihay: שלום עליכם! מה קורה? = Hello! How are you?
<avihay> hi, that's not an exact translation, but close enough
<Emmanuel_Chanel> :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> שלום עמנואל שאנל מיפן. = Hello! I'm Emmanuel Chanel from Japan.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こん．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-28
<hito_jp> ぬ？
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録取れそうな人は……いないのか。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120228
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<jkbys> wwwのデザイン刷新(jkbys) は、メンバーに見てもらっている所、問題なさそうなら今週にでも現在のサイトと入れ替えるのがいいかなと思ってます
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/event/EventPageGuideline 水野さんに書いてもらったので、これの査読を誰か。次にイベントやるときに使ってみてもらうのがいいのかな。
<hito_jp> それはどのあたりを見るのが妥当でしょう？ > デザイン刷新
<jkbys> 環境によってレイアウトが崩れるとか、内容に間違いがあるとか
<jkbys> 内容は現行のサイトとほとんど変わってないので、入れ替えるのをやめる要因にはならないかもしれないですが
<hito_jp> なるほど。
<hito_jp> じゃあ能動的に確認しておきます。
<jkbys> あとはリンク切れとか、外部からよくリンクされているページが無くなってるよ！とか
<jkbys> たいした情報量はないので、さほどリンクされていないようにも思いますが
<hito_jp> IRCミーティングのログサーバの記述間違ってるよ！　というのは今見つけました
<jkbys> ｷﾞｬｰ
<jkbys> OSC東京のセミナーを考える(jkbys) はなんとなく話す内容かんがえたんですが、Webとかパンフレットに載せる文ってどこに送るといいでしょうか
<hito_jp> あれもう遅いんじゃ。
<jkbys> マジデ
<chonan> Web は言うと差し替えてくれた気がします
<jkbys> Webだけでも差し替えてもらうか
<hito_jp> 少なくともパンフはもう印刷入ってるので差し替わらないかと。
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> 「Ubuntuの使いこなしや今後の展望などについてお話します」と書いたな。あれは嘘だ。
<hito_jp> IRCミーティングのログサーバは今直してしまった。
<jkbys> アリガトウゴザイマス
<hito_jp> まあしゃーないですね（書いたヤツ
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはこんなとこかな
<hito_jp> https://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-spring/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=18 の記述直してお願い、は事務局に言えば大丈夫かなぁ。
<hito_jp> そしてアクションアイテムには入っていませんが、某所のサーバーさんはまだ放置プレイです。大変申し訳ありません > nobuto
<jkbys> タイトルだけそのままつかって、内容は変えてもらおう
<jkbys> OSC名古屋の参加申し込み開始
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-nagoya/
<jkbys> [ ] いける人は？
<hito_jp> 2012年5月12日(土) 10:00-16:50 ＠ 名古屋国際センター です。
<nobuto> 今回は行けないです。残念ながら。
<hito_jp> そうすると全滅コースかなぁ……。
<chonan> 行けませんです orz
<jkbys> 全滅した…
<hito_jp> おおjkbysよ、死んでしまうとはなさけない（所持金半減）
<jkbys> 不参加ってことでいいのかな、今日いない人もいるけど
<hito_jp> 来週もう一回確認していなければ不参加ということで。
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<Henrich__> ないない（適当
<nobuto> ないです。
<jkbys> 水野さん名古屋いけますか
<mizuno> いきなり休日出勤とかにならない限り行くつもりです
<mizuno> たぶんいける
<hito_jp> 東京ではなく名古屋の話してますが大丈夫？
<mizuno> 5月の名古屋ですよね
<hito_jp> いえっさー。
<mizuno> 東京は無理です
<hito_jp> あと一人居れば参加できる、と。
<mizuno> 今んとこ俺だけすかね
<jkbys> 今んとこそうですね
<mizuno> 小林さんは無理？
<jkbys> ちょっと未定
<mizuno> まあ、名古屋はNBUGが人数多いから大丈夫だよ
<hito_jp> 会話しろ感が
<mizuno> うひ
<hito_jp> 最低2名ルールは「周辺に手を借りれば2名いれば回る」なんじゃなかろーか。
<mizuno> そっすなあ
<hito_jp> まあいずれにせよ来週もっかい確認して、それで決めるでいいですかね……。
<mizuno> じゃあそれで
<jkbys> そうですね
<jkbys> 他になければおわりましょうか
<mizuno> 東京の荷造りをそろそろ考えないとか
<mizuno> つっても、いつものセットなんですが
<hito_jp> いえあ。いつものセットをお願いします。
<mizuno> ではそんなところで？
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<chonan> はいー
<mizuno> 3/7すね
<mizuno> ごめん6だった
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> ……もう3月なのか……（遠い目
<mizuno> 今年はまだ2月ロスタイムがある!
<jkbys> では6日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> 4年に1回の2月の肉の日ですね
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120228
<hito_jp> 水野さん送付はお願いします……！
<mizuno> はーい
<emyei> hi
<emyei> i need help
<emyei> http://i.imgur.com/829YD.png
<emyei> can someone translate?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-29
<robert05> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-01
<Goda_sensei> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-04
<lishijie> haole
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-26
<ItSANgo|3> テスト
<LescaMikan> あ
<hito_jp> あー村田さん、そちらのサーバーって掃除後永久に沈黙ってことでいいんでしたっけ。
<nobuto> hito_jp: 掃除前で（私が）沈黙してしまっています。3月中には掃除します。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<ItSANgo_> 初めまして、日本語フォーラムではお世話になっています。
<hito_jp> 了解です。とりあえず無理げならそのまま封印でも大丈夫です。> サーバー
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130226
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテム
<jkbys> から
<jkbys> 配布メディアがDVDになった点をWebページに反映させる(jkbys)  忘れてた
<jkbys> やっときます
<jkbys> 12.04.2のQA  何もやってなくて、しばらくできそうにない
<hito_jp> あー……疲弊していて手が回ってない感じです。
<hito_jp> たぶん普通に使ってる範囲では問題出てないものの。
<jkbys> まぁ手が回るときに・・・
<mocchi> イメージのありかってメール回ってましたっけ？
<jkbys> ああDVDのイメージしかだしてないかな
<jkbys> あのDVDのイメージの中にある
<jkbys> isoが対象
<jkbys> という説明だけじゃ 何を言ってるのか わからねーと思うが
<mocchi> うん、わからなかったですw
<jkbys> DVDの中をみれば分かる
<mocchi> 配ったやつですか？
<jkbys> そそ
<hito_jp> あれのISOだけRC/とかに置けばきっともうちょっとテスター増えるのでは。
<mocchi> リーダーが仰向けで作ったというあれですねw
<jkbys> あとで置いておきます
<mocchi> らじゃ
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 今週は連載に加えてOSCですね
<jkbys> 他はないかな
<jkbys> OSC Tokyoお疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> DVDは無事全数配りきりました・
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> たくさんのご来訪ありがとうございました
<hito_jp> ブースは大変盛況で、セミナーも多くの方にお越し頂きました。
<gl_shibata> お疲れ様でした
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<ikuyaNOTE> 一般参加者でしたが楽しかったです！
<hito_jp> あとなんだろう。一般人のいくやさんとリアル一般人の柴田さん（GLの方）もお疲れさまでした？
<jkbys> いくやが行ってることをニコレポで知った
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょw
<jkbys> オープンソースチャンネルとかいうのを登録してあったので
<gl_shibata> スタッフTシャツまで用意して頂きありがとうございました
<ikuyaNOTE> gihyo.jpでいっぱい宣伝したのに……。
<kazken3> 次は京都あたりですか？
<hito_jp> そのまえになんかやりたい……
<hito_jp> （ものの会場の手配とかぜんぜんまだむり）
<ikuyaNOTE> オフラインミーティングに一般参加したいお……
<ikuyaNOTE> （東京でも）
<hito_jp> いくやさんのみ特別に一般人（ただし前でなんか喋る）席を準備したらお越し頂けます？
<kazken3> 特別一般か...
<gl_shibata> vipですね...
<ikuyaNOTE> （なんか矛盾している気がするけど）何か喋りますよ
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます。なんか企画します。たぶん。
<ikuyaNOTE> wktk
<hito_jp> 都内でやること以外、なにも決めてないけど！
<ikuyaNOTE> 5月ぐらいですか？
<hito_jp> 時期も内容もなにもかも未定です！
<ikuyaNOTE> らじゃーです！
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> 「こういうイベントにするなら手伝ってやるー」っていう方は適宜お申し付けくださいまし。
<jkbys> 12.04.2のJapanese Remixのリリース
<jkbys>     作業の進捗は？ 　これはさっきおわった
<jkbys> Japanese TeamのTwitterアカウントを持つのはどうか？
<jkbys>     OSC会場で、「公式」かつ気楽な連絡手段がない、という声をいくつか頂いた。
<jkbys>         これで生じる具体的な問題は、「なにか手伝おうと思っても気楽に連絡できない」こと。
<jkbys>         「いまのところ、とりあえずML」とは答えてあるが過疎りすぎている。
<jkbys>             以前は「それでも越えてきてほしい」ということになっていたが、ちとしんどそう。
<jkbys>         Twitterとかないの？　的な声があった。
<jkbys>         [ ] 議論の場にはしにくいが、問いかけなど小さなやりとりをするのはアリではないか？
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130226 のまま読んでもらうのがいいと思う……
<jkbys> (ﾟｰﾟ*)｡oO（ヘイトスピーチをまき散らすだけで、まるで何かUbuntuの役に立つことを…とか書いて問題になるわけか
<ikuyaNOTE> 楽しそう
<hito_jp> まあなんかあってもいいん違うかなぁという気がしています。
<ikuyaNOTE> なんかもっとひどいことをこの前ニコ生で言った気がするので、そのぐらいなら問題ない気が（ぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですなぁ
<jkbys> 共有アカウントにする場合、誰が書いたか分かるように署名的なものつけたほうがいいのかな
<hito_jp> 考えどころですねぇ。
<hito_jp> やるかどうかしかpros/cons作ってないです。
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰か当ててもらうほうが面白いかもしれませんねー
<hito_jp> http://twitter.com/ubuntumag みたいにバレバレになる日が近そう……
<hito_jp> 作る方向でいいです？
<jkbys> 作るのがいいと思う
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<ItSANgo_> +1
<hito_jp> peer足りてない……？
<hito_jp> peers?
<mocchi> +1です
<hito_jp> 小林さん含めてメンバー票が4票あるからいいのかな。
<jkbys> よさそうだ
<jkbys> （たぶん）
<mocchi> アカウント設けたりする作業はアクションアイテム行きでいいですか？
<hito_jp> 　contact@ で作っておけば小林さんだけパスワード知ってるモードでOKかなあ
<hito_jp> アカウント欲しい人は小林さんにOAuth URL送り付けてpinもらうと。
<jkbys> なにその難しそうな話
<hito_jp> OK、アカウントが必要になったら「このURLからログインして出てきた数字教えれ」っていうからよろしくお願いします（←ちょっと簡単にしてみた
<ikuyaNOTE> hai
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> まぁたぶん分かるでしょう
<jkbys> じゃあ議題おわりかな
<jkbys> ほかになにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mocchi> naidesu
<mocchi> ないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<mocchi> はい
<jkbys> では5日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> みなさんそろそろraringのテストを……（そろそろ修正が間に合わなくなる）。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130226
<hito_jp> なんか微妙に気にならないこともないですがOK
<hito_jp> 雑談タイム？
<hito_jp> は、送信やらなあかんかな
<mocchi> というわけでhitoさんお願いできますか？ > 送信など
<hito_jp> らじゃー
<mocchi> あざーす
<hito_jp> （スクリプト一発で送信できるようにしたい……）
<hito_jp> だん。さかもとさんgjでした。
<mocchi> 気になるところがあるということですが、どこでした？
<hito_jp> 　木構造がちょっとだけ……
<mocchi> ->と=>は同じ階層の方がよかったですかね？
<hito_jp> 今回のケースだとそんな感じです
<mocchi> 次回からはそのようにしますね。
<hito_jp> けーすばいけーすだと思う……
<mocchi> 確かにそうですね･･･
<yutaka-m___> ども、OSCの懇親会でおじゃました松澤です。
<yutaka-m___> よろしくおねがいします。IRCミーティングの議事録でおしえてほしいです。
<yutaka-m___> * 「何から翻訳すればいいのか」の導入(see [[/20090826]])(shibata)　の項目がどこかに書かれていれば確認したいのですが、ページとかありますか？
<znz_jp> [[/...]] の中身から推測すると https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20090826 でしょうか。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-28
<yutaka-m> ありがとうございます。確認してみますー＞znz_jpさん
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-03
<Wiky> hjhj
#ubuntu-jp 2014-02-25
<mizuno> 小林さんが来ねえ
<mocchi> リーダーはよー
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mizuno> 最近v6で繋いでるのに誰もツッコんでくれない
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140225
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> A社向けハードウェア調達とサーバー設営、公開(hito) は進んでいる模様
<jkbys> 他はなさそうか
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> これもなさそうやな
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     OSC沖縄
<jkbys>         http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-okinawa/
<jkbys>     OSC北海道
<jkbys>         http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-do/
<jkbys>     例年通りmizunoは参加する予定
<jkbys> 沖縄も例年になったのか
<mizuno> おういえ
<mizuno> 今年からなりました
<chonan> re
<chonan> 例年w
<jkbys> 東京OSCの荷物は明日出します
<mizuno> 北海道はまんじゅんさんもいるし、他にもスタッフのアテがあるので、申し込み開始されたらするつもりです。特に問題ないすよね
<mizuno> 沖縄は、参加希望者募集中というか
<jkbys> 問題ないかと
<mizuno> 沖縄は規模小さいし、一人でもなんとかなりそうですけどね。えびはらさんもいるし(ひどい
<jkbys> 今週末のOSCで確認しとくべきこととかは無いかな
<mizuno> 荷物発送前に、カメラの充電確認しておいた方がいいかも
<chonan> 自分は土曜のみの参加になりました orz
<jkbys> カメラは今朝コンセントにつないでおいた
<mizuno> じゃあとくにないかな？ 不参加なのでよくわかってませんが
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140225
<mizuno> たぶん大丈夫
<jkbys> では4日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> chonan: 議事録の送信などお願いできます？
<chonan> 了解
<mocchi> よろしくおねがいします。
<jayk> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-23
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-24
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mocchi_> 2人だけかしら？
<mizuno> いないやつ返事しろー
<mocchi_> むりだろー
<mocchi_> 困ったな。あとひとりいないとミーティングが成立しないはず・・・。
<mocchi_> OSC Tokyoこの週末なのだが・・・。
<mocchi_> chonanさんきたー！
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> ふいー
<mocchi_> こんばんは。
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> OSCの荷物だしたんだけど
<mocchi_> いつ着ですかね？
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamって箱に書き忘れたことにさっき気づいた
<jkbys> 26日
<mocchi_> ギリじゃん・・・。
<chonan> ありがとうございます
<mocchi_> どうもありがとうございます。
<jkbys> なにがギリだ
<chonan> OSC って期日指定で送らないといけないんではなかったでしたっけ?
<mizuno> 日時と時間指定ですね
<mocchi_> メールでもらってはいるのだけれど、今見れる環境じゃない・・・。
<jkbys> ヤマト利用：2月26日(木)「指定しない」で送付
<jkbys> ヤマト以外：2月26日(木) 14:00～16:00 指定
<jkbys> ヤマトで2月26日(木)「指定しない」で送付した
<mocchi_> > jkbys 待って。送り先はどこです？
<chonan> 送り先も指定されているはずです。
<jkbys> 明星大学やで
<mocchi_> 直接会場に送ったんですね。勘違いしてました。
<jkbys> むしろ直接会場に送らないことが今までにあっただろうか
<mocchi_> そうなの？
<chonan> 開催前日の午後に会場に送るのが定番かと。
<jkbys> 結構な重さやで
<mizuno> いつもはそうですね。前日に現地担当のところに送ります
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> 知らんかった・
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150224
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mocchi_> ないです。
<jkbys> チームレポートの更新もないかな
<chonan> 自分も特にありません
<jkbys> OSC 2015 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     2/27 (金), 2/28 (土)
<jkbys>         http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-spring/
<jkbys>     セミナーは土曜日
<jkbys>     参加者
<jkbys>         mocchi (両日), chonan (土), ryunuda (土のみ)
<jkbys>         [ ] 金曜日に参加できる人を確保できたか？
<mizuno> チームレポートに大分載ってます？
<jkbys> 忘れてたわ
<jkbys> 2/6 OSC大分を追加で
<mocchi_> 了解
<jkbys> 2/7だった
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 定例ミーティングは何時までですか？
<jkbys> 開始時間しか決まっていない
<jkbys>  [ ] 金曜日に参加できる人を確保できたか？
<mocchi_> 私はできませんでした。
<jkbys> 坂本さん一人ってことかな
<chonan> 自分は土曜のみになりました orz
<mocchi_> 私は休みが取れたので金曜日と土曜日。
<mocchi_> あと柴田さんが金曜日半日だけ行けるかな？ってところです。
<jkbys> では行ける人でがんばるってことで
<jkbys> ノベルティ
<jkbys> [ ] 十分数確保できたか？
<jkbys> なんか旧ロゴの帽子などが出てきたから箱に入れておきました
<jkbys> あとステッカーっぽいものもあったかな
<jkbys> あるものでがんばってください
<chonan> ありがとうございます
<mocchi_> 了解しました
<jkbys> 帽子とTシャツはジャンケンしてもいいかもしれない
<jkbys> 懇親会
<jkbys> [ ] やるか？ [ ] どこで？ [ ] 時間は？ [ ] 幹事は？ [ ] アナウンスするか？
<mocchi_> やります？
<chonan> セミナーの合間にやりますか
<mocchi_> セミナーの合間？
<chonan> > じゃんけん
<mocchi_> びっくりしたw
<chonan> 宴会はどうしましょうかね?
<jkbys> セミナーの合間に懇親会ｗ
<jkbys> 少人数だろうし現場で決めればいい気もする
<chonan> 新しいというか、それオフラインミーティングww
<mocchi_> オフラインミーティングかー
<mocchi_> 少人数が見込めるなら、現地で決定でも構わないです。
<chonan> 懇親会は現地で有志を募ってでしょうかね
<mocchi_> OSC Tokyoに参加するの初なもので。
<mocchi_> じゃぁそれで。
<mocchi_> アナウンスはいらないですね。
<jkbys> ミーティング開催曜日の変更
<jkbys> [ ] みんなが参加しやすい曜日は？
<jkbys> 俺はとくにない
<mocchi_> 先週時点だと、火曜日で別にいい。時間は調整してもいいかもという話で終わりました。
<mocchi_> （これのアクションアイテム忘れてた）
<chonan> 自分の場合はどの曜日でも、同じくらいかな
<mocchi_> 私は火曜日よりは水曜日が嬉しいけど、現状でもまぁいいかなぁといったところです。
<mocchi_> むしろ今いない人に聞かないとダメな気がしますね・・・。
<jkbys> 今はなしてもしょうがないか
<mizuno_mobile> どの曜日でも同じくらいですね。今日はたまたま早いです
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi_> わたしはありません。
<chonan> 特にありません
<nobuto> 金曜日行けたら行きます.
<nobuto> ちょっとまだ予定わかりません。
<jkbys> じゃあ次回は3/3ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno_mobile> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150224
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-28
<yoshinoriubt-201> はじめまして
<yoshinoriubt-201> 今回、始めて参加します
<yoshinoriubt-201> どうしてですか？
#ubuntu-jp 2016-03-06
<mot_o> こんにちは、IRCは初めてですがよろしくお願いします
<mo_t> :)
#ubuntu-jp 2017-02-28
<ja3mbc001> q
#ubuntu-jp 2017-03-01
<tt1500> お初にお目にかかります
#ubuntu-jp 2017-03-04
<ikuyaNOTE> こんばんはー
<ikuyaNOTE> もう時間ですね
<kazken3> どもー
<mizuno> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<Ouvill> こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> では、IRCミーティングを始めたいと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> というか司会進行は私でいいんでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> hitoさんは病欠と聞いております
<mizuno> よいと思います
<shibata> リーダーも21:00以降ですしね。
<chonan> +1
<mocchi> 良いと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> では進めたいと思います
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<ikuyaNOTE> 今回は特例ということで、CoCに署名している方のみ発言可となっております
<shibata> 議事録はだれがとりましょう？
<mocchi> ノ
<kazken3> よろしくお願いいたします
<ikuyaNOTE> お願いしますー
<shibata> mocchi よろしくお願いいたします。
<mocchi> がってん
<ikuyaNOTE> 議題はwikiのとおりですね
<ikuyaNOTE> 軽く概要を説明します
<ikuyaNOTE> Web翻訳（機械翻訳）には各々の利用許諾がありまして、これがLPの3条項ライセンスと合わないのですが、今回そのような翻訳が入ってしまったことが確認されました
<ikuyaNOTE> よって、このような事態を今後避けるのと、現状のライセンス汚染疑惑を回復したい、というのが大枠のお話です
<ikuyaNOTE> 現状認識に齟齬はありませんでしょうか
<shibata> 「3条項ライセンス」は「3条項BSDライセンス」ですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうです、すみません
<shibata> それ以外は、特に認識に違いはありません。
<kazken3> 認識あっています。
<mizuno> 齟齬ないです
<chonan> 自分も同じ理解をしています
<kuromabo> 同じく
<ikuyaNOTE> 1行でまとめたのでちょっと雑ですが、それはさておき先に進めましょう
<ikuyaNOTE> まずはプロセスの見直しからにしますかね、それとも翻訳の修正からにしますかね
<shibata> 早く終わりそうなほうで。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ同じ話と言えばそうなのですが
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ後者からにしましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> いうまでもなくUbuntu 17.04のリリースが近づいているので、知ってしまった以上これに合わせて修正したいところです
<ikuyaNOTE> とはいえ、今回はかなり広範囲に影響していると思われるので、時間的にもマンパワー的にもよくよく考えて行動しなくてはいけません
<ikuyaNOTE> ちなみにmainにあるパッケージでpoに対応しているものはlpで翻訳できます。まぁこれは今更言うまでもないですが
<kazken3> 参考情報までにですが、
<kazken3> NonLanguagePack Translation Deadlineは3/30、LanguagePack　Translation　Deadlineは4/6となっています。
<kazken3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<ikuyaNOTE> あと1ヶ月ですねー
<kazken3> そうですね、ほぼ1ヶ月です。
<shibata> 今回の議論はLauncpad上で翻訳できるものに限定しているという認識であっていますでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 多分今回は前者は無関係です。これはLibreOfficeとかFirefoxとかなので
<ikuyaNOTE> 優先順位の話かなと思っています。
<ikuyaNOTE> 1. Ubuntuのmainにあるもの
<ikuyaNOTE> 2. Ubuntuフレーバー
<ikuyaNOTE> 3. LPにあるその他のプロジェクト
<ikuyaNOTE> 4. その他（具体的に何を指すかはちょっと私もわかりません）
<ikuyaNOTE> 今日は最低限1だけおおまかなコンセンサスを得られればと思います
<shibata> なるほど。
<ikuyaNOTE> mainにあるもののリストは黒瀬さんが作成してくれたので、まずはそれを見てみましょうか
<kuromabo> ### Ubuntu 17.04
<kuromabo> #### 採用あり
<kuromabo> * app-install-data
<kuromabo>   https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/ja/+filter?person=balloon
<kuromabo> * onboard
<kuromabo>   https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/onboard/+pots/onboard/ja/+filter?person=balloon
<kuromabo> * unity-settings-daemon
<kuromabo> 　　https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+pots/unity-settings-daemon/ja/+filter?person=balloon
<kuromabo> #### 未採用だが翻訳提案あり
<kuromabo> * slideshow-ubuntu-budgie
<kuromabo>   https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-budgie/ja/+filter?person=balloon
<kuromabo> #### 採用なし
<kuromabo> * debian-installer
<kuromabo> * ubiquity-slideshow-lubuntu
<kuromabo> * ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome
<kuromabo> Ubuntu 17.04に関しては上記の「採用なし」以外の4パッケージが影響を受けます。
<ikuyaNOTE> ありがとうございます。意外と少なかったというのが率直な感想です
<ikuyaNOTE> あれ、でも(略)slideshow-ubuntu-mateも提案されてるんじゃなかったでしたっけ
<kazken3> おそらくmain外が多いのでしょうかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> そう見ています>main以外
<shibata> 「mainのパッケージだけれども上記にリストアップされていないもの」と「採用なし」の違いがわかりませんでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> た、確かに……
<kuromabo> 今回の調査は、LPのページで500近くあるパッケージをクロールしてgrepかけたものです。
<kuromabo> 上記にリストアップされていないものは、grepで引っかからず翻訳そのものを行ってない(と思われる)ものです。
<kuromabo> 採用なし、というのはgrepで引っかかったものの、翻訳提案が採用されてないものです。
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず
<shibata> 念の為pastebinで：https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24108701/
<mocchi> kuromabo: 助かります
<shibata> 念の為pastebinで： https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24108701/
<mocchi> と思ったらshibata さんだった
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず具体的にどのように対処するのかということを考えましょうか
<chonan> kuromabo : おつかれさまでした...
<shibata> 了解です＞採用なし
<ikuyaNOTE> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/TranslationGuide
<ikuyaNOTE> 多分何度か出てくることになるwikiページです
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰がやるというのはさておき、とりあえずプロセスを考えておきたいです
<ikuyaNOTE> ここにもあるとおり提案する人とコミットする人は別の人である必要があるのですが、今回もこれを遵守するのか、例外とするのかを考えておきたいです
<shibata> 提案とコミットをわけているのは、セルフコミットの存在を検知しづらいというのが理由という認識です。今回の場合は、単に「未翻訳にする」ことになると思いますので、そもそも[提案しようがないのではないでしょうか。
<mocchi> ここまでのまとめ: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<kazken3> 手順的には未翻訳に戻して再度翻訳。というのが妥当とは考えます。未翻訳に戻すこと自体はセルフコミットはやむなしかなと（未翻訳をレビューする機構が無いため）
<shibata> mocchi grepうんぬんの話も議事録に残しておいてもらえると助かります。
<mocchi> shibata: OK
<ikuyaNOTE> 未翻訳にする人と、再度翻訳する人は別の人にするということですかね
<kazken3> はい。
<shibata> はい、再度翻訳の際は通常の手順で良いという自分は考えています。
<mizuno> 未翻訳にするのと、再翻訳+レビューはまた別の話かなーと
<mocchi> +1
<chonan> +1
<mizuno> とりあえず今ある翻訳をすべて未翻訳に戻してしまって(これはセルフコミットで)、その後は普通の翻訳プロセスでよいのかなと
<ikuyaNOTE> おそらく大丈夫だとは思いますが、時間的に未翻訳になってもやむを得ないということですね
<kuromabo> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> であれば私も+1です
<kazken3> はい。安全側に倒したいと考えます。 +1
<shibata> はい、そこは受け入れるしかないと思います。＞時間的に
<ikuyaNOTE> 続いては水野さんの話にも絡むのですが、どこまで未翻訳にするかです
<mocchi> 合理的な判断だと思います +1
<chonan> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> 続けてもいいでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はすべてを未翻訳に戻す必要はないと考えています
<shibata> （ちょっと話がずれてしまいますが、司会が明示的に採決をとったときのみ「+1
<mocchi> shibata: ok
<shibata> 」などを使ったほうが議事録係が楽できそうなきがします）
<ikuyaNOTE> それは私の話の進め方が悪いですね。気をつけます
<mocchi> 今は「発言者間反対なし」
<mocchi> と書いてましたが、集計取れるなら取れた方が楽でいいですね。
<shibata> 「どこまで未翻訳にするか」の話に戻ってもらって大丈夫です。
<ikuyaNOTE> では戻します。
<ikuyaNOTE> 思いつきで書いているので適切な例えかどうかは自信がありませんが、例えばsaveは「保存」としか訳しようがないので、これはそのままでいいのではないかと思います
<mizuno> はい、誰がどう訳しても同じになるようなものは、戻す必要はないと思います
<kazken3> 明白な単語翻訳ですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> では、どこで線を引くのかという問題が出てきます
<ikuyaNOTE> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/ja/+filter?person=balloon
<ikuyaNOTE> これは特に問題ないように思います。もちろんライセンス的には、ということです
<ikuyaNOTE> ぼんやりと単語3つくらいまでがボーダーかなぁと考えていたのですが、
<ikuyaNOTE> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+pots/unity-settings-daemon/ja/+filter?person=balloon
<ikuyaNOTE> を見るとなかなかに悩ましいです
<ikuyaNOTE> ご意見をお聞かせいただければ
<kazken3> 2、3単語以降はチェック対象かなと考えるのですが、念の為
<kazken3> 　単語レベルの誤訳も否定できないので見ておくという感じでしょうか
<shibata> 「ちょっとでも悩んだら未翻訳にする（revertする）」でいいのではないでしょうか。本当に明らかに大丈夫と自信をもって言えるものだけ残す方向です。
<mizuno> うーん、明確な線引きが難しくて、判断やチェックにコストがかかるようなら、全戻しの方が楽だったりするのかな…
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず誤訳は今回考えなくてもいいんじゃないですかね
<kazken3> そうですね。
<kazken3> そこは別フェーズですね。
<kuponuga> 単語翻訳にもWeb翻訳を使用していた可能性はないのでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> その可能性はありますが、かなり高い確率であらゆる権利の主張ができません
<kuponuga> なるほど
<ikuyaNOTE> だから通してしまって問題ないと考えています
<ikuyaNOTE> 他に何かご意見ありますでしょうか
<nekomatu> こんばんは。回復のプロセスという話になってしまうかもなのですが、作業が「現状のライセンス汚染疑惑を回復する 」という目的なので、どこまで確認できたか？というのをどのようにトラッキングするのか？が気になりました。
<ikuyaNOTE> それは次の話ですかねぇ
<nekomatu> 承知しました。　なお、ライセンス的にクリアなものは残して良いだろう。と私は考えます。　以上です。
<shibata> そうだと思います。「何をどのように回復するか」のうち、今は「何を」の部分の議論じゃないかな、と。
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず決を採りますね。明確に問題なさそうなもの以外はrevertする、という結論でいいでしょうか
<kazken3> +1
<kuponuga> +1
<mizuno> +1
<chonan> +1
<kuromabo> -1
<mocchi> +1
<shibata> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> 黒瀬さん、-の理由をお聞きしてもいいですか
<kuromabo> -1を投じたのは、さきほどのrevert対象リストのURL見ていただければ分かるのですが、revertする対象は5+17+22(+30)で数が少ないのが理由です。また、ライセンス汚染疑惑がある以上は全戻しがベストかなと。
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰が訳したという痕跡も消したほうがいいということですかね
<kuromabo> 痕跡は残っても良いですが、採用される翻訳は新たに上書きしてクリーンなものにしたいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ん……
<ikuyaNOTE> 個人的にはそこまでやらなくてもいいと思うのですが……
<ikuyaNOTE> こういう言葉が適切なのかちょっと悩むので書いては消しているのですが、私的制裁っぽい印象を与えてしまうかなぁと
<kazken3> 全revertした場合でも、再度ご本人が望めば翻訳することはできるというところを考えると、制裁までは行かないと思いますね…この当たりは考え方に個人差はあるかと思いますが…
<kuromabo> うーん。ご本人がどこを機械翻訳されたか発言されていましたっけ? 文章のみ行っていたとか。(流れを追いきれてなくてすみません
<ikuyaNOTE> 全くわかりません
<kazken3> 名言はしていませんね、Web翻訳を利用したという事実しか無いですね。
<shibata> 何度かML上でたずねてはみたものの、明確な回答は得られなかったという認識です。
<kuromabo> ですよね。
<mocchi> shibata: 私もその認識です。
<kuromabo> そのあたりの状況が不明瞭なので、単語とかで誰が翻訳しても同じものならOKよね、とは思えないのです。
<ikuyaNOTE> こういう場合どうしたらいいのかわからないのですが、もう一度決を取り直します？
<shibata> 「Web翻訳を使ったこと」が問題のではなくて、「Web翻訳の成果物としてWeb翻訳側が権利を主張できるものをLaunchpadの成果物として取り込んだこと」が問題だという認識です。
<ikuyaNOTE> メールにも書いたとおりここでの決定が最終意思決定となるわけではないので、MLで再議論というのはありだと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> もう少し待ったほうがよさそうですね
<shibata> 「誰が翻訳しても同じものなら」は「Web翻訳の成果物としてWeb翻訳側が権利を主張」できないので、「OKよね」という話だと考えています。
<mocchi> ありふれた表現には著作物としての
<mocchi> 書きかけでした
<kuromabo> なるほど>shibataさんの発言
<mocchi> ありふれた表現には、著作物性は認められませんので、1ワードのような単純な翻訳であれば、認めてしまっても、今回の議論の対象であるところの問題は発生しないと思います。
<mocchi> ということでshibata さんの見方に賛成です。
<chonan> 自分が + つけたのは
<chonan> 1. ライセンス的に問題がない(Web翻訳側が権利主張できない)
<chonan> 2. 絶対数が少ないとはいえ、再翻訳の作業を削ることが期待できそう
<chonan> という観点です。仮に全revertしたとして指摘制裁にはあたらないと考えています。
<mocchi> 心情としてだったり、作業プロセスの単純さの利点だったりを評価すると、kuromabo さんの意見も十分に理解できます。
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE 一般的な手続きとして、条文を変更して決を取り直すのはありだとは思います。
<mizuno> shibataさんの意見に賛成ではあるものの、対象となっている絶対数が少ないですし、ここでの意思決定にかかるコストが再翻訳の作業を削るコストを上回るのであれば、全revertでいいかな、という気もしています
<ikuyaNOTE> この話はあくまで方針なので、実際に作業する人が全revertじゃ、としてしまうのはあり得ると思います
<kuromabo> であればプラスマイナスで私の票は-1から0に変更します。
<ikuyaNOTE> 話の流れを見る限りでは、決を取り直す必要はなさそうですがいかがでしょうか
<shibata> kuromaboさんが明示的な反対でなくなったのであれば、そのままでいいと主ます。
<ikuyaNOTE> では、そのままとします。
<mocchi> +6/0 で承認
<ikuyaNOTE> 続いては、ちょっと考えていなかったのですがねこまつさんから提案について考えてみましょうか
<mocchi> 議事録更新するので、先に確認してもらえますか?
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、待ちましょう
<mocchi> 更新しました。「作業計画」の記述を確認してください。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<kazken3> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<kazken3> くりっかぶる。
<mocchi> ありがとうございます
<ikuyaNOTE> 脳みそが煮えてきましたが、いいと思います
<mocchi> では次へ。
<ikuyaNOTE> ねこまつさんからの指摘は次のとおりです。
<ikuyaNOTE> > 作業が「現状のライセンス汚染疑惑を回復する 」という目的なので、どこまで確認できたか？というのをどのようにトラッキングするのか？が気になりました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 完全に仰るとおりです。
<nekomatu> 私の先の発言の趣旨について、説明させて頂いてよいですか？
<mocchi> よろしくお願いします
<ikuyaNOTE> どうぞー
<nekomatu> 数が多かったら、トラッキングコストが跳ね上がってしまうので全Revertやむなしか。これなら、ライセンス回復の観点では確実。　しかし、それでは貢献を全て下げてしまうという事になってしまってつらすぎる。この数ならばトラッキングして対応できるかも。という思考がありました。以上です。
<ikuyaNOTE> お聞きしてぱっと思ったのは、この時点のja.poはこうで、新たにこうした、というdiffを示すしかないのかなぁと
<shibata> 全部で74個なら、Wikiに一つページを作って、個々の翻訳へのURLはっておいて、Revertするかどうかのメモを作業者が残しておくぐらいでいかがでしょう。
<mocchi> 数については、kuromabo さんが提示してくれた「revertする対象は5+17+22(+30)」が我々が把握できる最良の数値かと。
<shibata> 記憶が必要なのは「Revertしたかどうか」でだけでいいのではないでしょうか＞「新たにこうした」
<shibata> 「記憶」じゃない、「記録」です
<ikuyaNOTE> 作業前と作業後のdiffを貼り付けるのが、担当者の負荷がかからなくていいかなぁと思いました
<shibata> Launchpadだとja.poをダウンロードするのが面倒だなぁという私的な障壁がありまして。
<mocchi> そのdiff をwiki の専用ページに記録しておくということですね?
<ikuyaNOTE> そういうことです>mocchi
<ikuyaNOTE> language-pack-hogeのソースを拾ってくるだけかなぁと考えてました
<ikuyaNOTE> 16.10のと17.04のですね
<shibata> 16.10をとってくるというのはどういう意図でしょう？
<ikuyaNOTE> 作業前ということです
<mocchi> それだと、ソフトウェアアップデートに伴う変更もdiff に入ってしまうので、ぱっと見、「戻したぜ」というのがわかりにくい気がします。
<mocchi> launchpad.net からのダウンロードは確かにめんどくさいですね。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> poファイルだけならそうでもないのかなと考えているのですが……
<nekomatu> "Download translation"からpoファイルのダウンロードができる。という認識なのだけどshibataさんの発言と差異がある。
<shibata> ちょっと話は戻ってしまいますが、ikuyaNOTEさんのイメージとしては「Wikiに作業記録を残す」「その作業記録とはpoファイルのdiff(1)である」「diff(1)の本件と関係ない部分は作業者の手で刈り取る」
<nekomatu> 試しに実行したら、このようなトーストが出てきた…。　これは手間だ…。　”Your request has been received. Expect to receive an email shortly.”
<shibata> 「作業後のpoファイルはlaungage-packに取り込まれるまで待つ」という認識であってますでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、そういうことですね
<mocchi> nekomatsu: そうなんですよー。
<ikuyaNOTE> もちろん自分で個別にダウンロードしてもいいのですけど（確かに面倒ですが私はたまにやります
<kazken3> クロースしづらいですよね。
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE 作業者の負担が大きいかなという認識です。
<kazken3> クロールだ。
<kazken3> APIは中途半端ですし。
<mocchi> クロース、わからなかったw
<ikuyaNOTE> んー、いちいちwikiに書くほうが負担が大きいかなと思いました
<mocchi> たまにTimeout するし。
<shibata> 自分のイメージは「Wikiに作業記録を残す」「その作業記録とは担当者の判断コメントである」です。
<ikuyaNOTE> 客観的と言えるかどうかわかりませんし……
<shibata> その「客観的」とは何を指しているのでしょうか。
<mocchi> shibata: wikiへ書く場合、第3者による検証のコストを低めるようにプロセス設計してもいいかな、と思いました。
<mocchi> 作業者によって加工されると、その分を加味して検証しなければなりませんし。
<ikuyaNOTE> 客観的というのは、第三者から見て妥当な作業だということを、より多くの人に思ってもらえる方法というところでしょうか
<shibata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24109428/
<shibata> こういうのがWikiに対象訳語の数だけ並ぶことをイメージしていました。ちゃんとrevertされているかどうかは、列挙したURLの内容＋日時で判断できるかな、と。
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほど
<shibata> さいわい、kuromaboさんがリストアップしてくれているので、Wikiにリストページを作ること自体は簡単です。
<mocchi> いいアイディアだと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私の脳みそでは思考がとっちらかってしまって難しそうですが、ほかの方はいかがでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> （多分私はrevert作業はしません）
<Henrich> よいしょ。
<mocchi> こらしょ
<Henrich> revertのトラッキングの話をしてる、という前提で、git diffあとからはっつけるとかだけでは足りんのですかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> gitは使ってないので無理ではないかと
<mocchi> 加えて、launchpad.net から現状のpo ダウンロードするのが割と手間というのがあります。
<Henrich> そうかー
<kazken3> トラッキングに関しては異論はないのですが、その期間についてはいつまで？というのは気になりますね。
<nekomatu> 私もshibataさんと同じイメージでした。kuromaboさんのリストアップが提示されてから、これならWikiに残す（＝トラックする）という形でライセンス回復の妥当性を担保できそう。と思ったため。
<kazken3> 17.04までなのか、翻訳されるまでなのか。
<mocchi> 4/6 のlanguage translation deadline でいいんじゃないかと。
<kazken3> トラックするのは勢いで可能ですが、維持となるとコストはかかりますね。
<mocchi> languagepack translation deadline だった。
<ikuyaNOTE> ゴールは17.04というのがわかりやすくていいかなと思いました
<shibata> どこかで「全部クリアになりました、あとはルールを守ってご自由に」というタイミングが欲しいですね。
<kazken3> ほしいですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> それは17.04のリリース時点でいいと思っています
<shibata> revertしたあとに翻訳したいので、deadlineよりは前の方がうれしいです。
<mocchi> wikiページ作る -> revert 作業する -> 宣言 -> 翻訳大会、という流れでOK?
<shibata> 自分はそのつもりでした。で、トラッキング自体は宣言が行われるまで妥当であれば、それでよい、と。＞mocchi
<mocchi> なるほど。 > shibata
<mocchi> この流れだと、追跡期間が短くなってよさそうです。
<mocchi> わたしは、全作業を終えた後、deadline で宣言と追跡解除を行うイメージでいました。
<nekomatu> リストアップできている。というのはとても重要で、ここがクリアなのは大きい。つまり、トラッキング対象がFixしている。といえるので。　と、私は思っています。
<shibata> もちろん再翻訳にあたって機械翻訳が入らないことは必要ですが、これは「作業プロセスの見直し」のほうで考える話かな、と。
<mocchi> s/全作業/全翻訳作業(revertされて翻訳も終えた)/
<ikuyaNOTE> 私も坂本さんのイメージでした
<shibata> なるほど、17.04がリリースされるためは見ておいたほうがいいだろうということですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> せーので再翻訳ができるのが理想的ですが、無理そうなら個別で宣言してもらう、という感じですかねぇ
<shibata> 「されるためは」は「されるまでは」で。
<shibata> そうですね。＞せーのっ！
<mocchi> 飛び出さないようにしよう（謎
<ikuyaNOTE> （ねこまつさんが食いつかないだと……
<mocchi> (はよ・・・)
<ikuyaNOTE> ということは、先に担当者を決めたほうがいいということですかね
<shibata> 決めなきゃいけないのは、「トラッキングするかどうか」「トラッキング期間をいつまでにするか」「（期間を前提に）トラッキング方式をどうするか」ですかね。
<shibata> 期間によって担当できる人できない人が出てくるような気がします。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> トラッキングが不要という意見はないと思うのですが、いかがでしょうか
<nekomatu> 今日、スタッフトークのチケット取れなくて悲しくなった話はまた今度します（私情）
<ikuyaNOTE> おｋ
<mocchi> 釣れたw
<mocchi> 異議なしです > 追跡必要
<shibata> 必要に+1
<ikuyaNOTE> トラッキング期間は、revert作業が終わった後と再翻訳が終わった後と17.04のリリースの3案があるという理解でいいでしょうか
<shibata> 今までの議論からするとその3つぐらいだと思います＞期間
<chonan> トラッキング必要で意義ないです
<mizuno> 必要に異議ないです
<ikuyaNOTE> そう考えると、トラッキングの期間はrevert作業が終わった後が妥当でしょうか
<mocchi> 期間終了の意?
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね
<shibata> 上記で言う「宣言」のタイミングですね。
<shibata> 柴田はrevert作業が終わったあとで妥当だと考えています。
<ikuyaNOTE> revert作業の完了を以てトラッキング完了とすると、再翻訳は通常のプロセスに乗せられます
<ikuyaNOTE> 確かにこれが妥当のように思います
<nekomatu> なるほど。それは良いですね。
<mocchi> 対象となるメッセージ全体をrevert -> 宣言(日付は流動的) -> 再翻訳 という流れでいいですか?
<mocchi> 「宣言」は追跡終了の宣言くらいの意味で
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね。私の理解とずれてないです>mocchi
<mocchi> 日付が流動的なのが気にかかるところです。
<ikuyaNOTE> それはボランタリーな作業である以上同仕様もないと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> どうしようも
<shibata> 日付ついては今決めるのは厳しいので、次回のミーティングまでに様子を見てでもいいんじゃないでしょうか。
<mocchi> そうしましょう。 > shibata
<ikuyaNOTE> 他の意見が出てくるのを待ったほうがいいですかね。決を採りますかね
<shibata> 「異論がある人」って聞いて特になければ次に進むでいいと思います。
<chonan> 「宣言」と日付の件異論ないです
<ikuyaNOTE> では決を採りましょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> revert作業はトラッキングし、完了を以て再翻訳に入る
<ikuyaNOTE> （でいいのかな
<mocchi> よいと思います
<shibata> +1
<chonan> +1
<mizuno> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<kazken3> +1
<mocchi> +1
<nekomatu> +1
<kuponuga> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> まだ時間がかかりそうなので、ちょっと休憩を入れてから続きをやりますか
<kazken3> ですかね。
<kazken3> 22:40ぐらいからにしますか？
<kazken3> JTSです。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうしましょうか
<kazken3> かんだJST
<kazken3> だ。
<shibata> 了解です。
<mocchi> ここまでの記録です。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<ikuyaNOTE> 本当は23:00からにしたかったのですが我慢します
<shibata> ちなみに「プロセスの見直し」は次回にまわしてもいいと思います。
<shibata> （30分休憩でもいいですヨ）
<kazken3> 2300でもええですよ。
<ikuyaNOTE> 次の話はプロセスの見直しですね
<ikuyaNOTE> いやいや、流石に遅すぎると思います
<ikuyaNOTE> 新しい人を呼び込むためには、ある程度プロセスの見直しの話もしておいたほうがいいのかなと思っています
<nekomatu> ミーティング議事録。”作業者はrevert 記録などを記載する ”　のところにshibataさんが作成してくださったpastebinのURLを貼るというのはいかがでしょうか？exampleとして良いと感じたため。
<ikuyaNOTE> （バンドリが観たいとか秘密ですからね……
<shibata> nekomatu, mocchi: pastebinは消えちゃうので、はるならURLではなく取り込む形でお願いします。
<shibata> では10分後の22:40に。
<ryunuda> 「専用ページ」の話なのですが、最初に現状把握できている71個のメッセージのURLを並べ立てておいて、
<ryunuda> TODO リストにして潰していく感じにすると進捗が可視化できて良いかなと思いました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰がやりましょうかという話になるのですが、休憩明けはその話からやりますかー
<kazken3> （バンがドリ）
<ryunuda> すいません。
<ryunuda> あと、1)議事録にある「作業計画」に基づいて revert するかを判断 2) 1) で revert すると決めたものを実際に revert という２段階の作業になると思うのですが
<ryunuda> それぞれの工程の担当者は別にするのか、一緒でよいのか、という考えもふと思い浮かびました
<mocchi> ryunuda: 休憩後に話し合う議題のひとつになりそう。
<ikuyaNOTE> 時間になったようなので、再開しましょうか
<mocchi> nekomatsu: 記載しておきました。
<nekomatu> mocchi: ねこまつのつは "tu" なのでよろしくお願いします。中学の時にアカウント作ってしくじってしまったのが原因です：）
<mocchi> ほんとだ
<mocchi> 気づかなかったぜ・・・
<ikuyaNOTE> まずはryunudaさんからの提案についてお話しましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> 最初の方、これはrevertするのを判断する人と実際に作業する人は同一でいいと理解しているのですがいかがでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> 理解しているというか、一応の結論を出したというか
<mocchi> 議事録上は「セルフコミット可」という形で記述しました。
<shibata> 「revert作業自体のreviewはできない」に内包しているという認識です。
<shibata> いや、内包はしていないな。
<shibata> 判断する人と作業する人は同一でいいという認識です。
<ikuyaNOTE> （しまった、最初のほうじゃなくて後の方だった
<ikuyaNOTE> 私もその理解ですが、ryunudaさんなにかご意見はありますでしょうか
<ryunuda> 個人的には作業される方の作業負担のことを考えていて、
<ryunuda> revert するかどうかの価値判断の方が負担が大きそうなので、作業者をわけた方がよいかなという意図でした。
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほど
<ikuyaNOTE> 前者に比べると後者は誤差と言っていいほどの作業量かなという認識でした
<nekomatu> そこまで大きな負担ではないという認識です。見て妥当と即決できなければ戻す。ぐらいでも良いはずなので。　貢献を最大限に拾うためには思案することもあるかもしれませんが、数が少ないので問題にはならないと考えます。
<ryunuda> はい。 そういうお話であるのであれば、担当者を分ける案の前提が崩れるので同一でよいのだと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ今度こそ最初の話にしましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> > 「専用ページ」の話なのですが、最初に現状把握できている71個のメッセージのURLを並べ立てておいて、
<ikuyaNOTE> > TODO リストにして潰していく感じにすると進捗が可視化できて良いかなと思いました
<ikuyaNOTE> 仰るとおりなのですが、作業者の負担がかなりあるかなと思いました
<shibata> TODOリストってどんなのを想定されていますでしょうか？
<shibata> ＞ ryunuda
<ryunuda> こんな感じをイメージしていました https://paste.ubuntu.com/24109987/
<ryunuda> すいませんちょっとミスしたので上げ直します。
<ryunuda> こんな感じです https://paste.ubuntu.com/24110018/
<shibata> なるほど。それくらいであれば、柴田としては許容範囲内の作業量です。
<mocchi> 議題は「作業者の負担を減らしつつ記録作業を行うにはどのようなフォーマットがよいか」でOK?
<ryunuda> はい。 意図としてはそのとおりです > mocchi
<mocchi> ok
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はノーアイディアですね……
<shibata> その部分は今、決めなくてもいいかなとも思います。
<mocchi> 下方はonboard だね。
<ryunuda> はい。 失礼しました。 (typo がおおい）
<mocchi> shibata: いま決めちゃって、すぐに作業開始でもいい気がします。
<mocchi> 残り1ヶ月なので、再翻訳作業があることを考えると、わたしは割と急いだほうがいいかもと考えています。
<shibata> mocchi: そろそろ眠くなってきた人が増えたのではやくすすめたいなという悪魔の囁きが……
<mocchi> 確かに眠いです。更に議事録取りながらなので、そろそろブドウ糖枯渇問題が私の脳内で・・・。
<ikuyaNOTE> フォーマットと担当者の決定は次回に回します？
<ryunuda> 提案しておいてあれですが、細かい手続きの話なので後回しでも良いと思います。
<mocchi> ikuyaNOTE: よいかと。
<shibata> とりあえず一覧ページの作成は立候補しておきます。
<shibata> それをたたき台に次回調整するでいかがでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<nekomatu> 良いと思います。
<ryunuda> 良いと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> 後は続けるか、それとも次回の日程を決めるかですね……
<mocchi> ここまでの記録
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<shibata> プロセスの見直しについてとりあえず、意図というか目的を説明してもらってから、かな。
<ikuyaNOTE> ざっくりとした話では、
<ikuyaNOTE> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/TranslationGuide
<ikuyaNOTE> をどのように変更すれば今回のような事態を防げるのか、ということです。
<shibata> 何かアイデアがあるのであれば、それを提示してもらって、次回までに各々考えましょうではどうでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> 1. ライセンスを遵守することを追加する
<ikuyaNOTE> 2. ライセンス違反と見られる行動があった場合はこのような行動を取るという（今回の結論）を追加する
<ikuyaNOTE> 3. https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates の予備審査にCoCに署名していることを追加する
<nekomatu> 想定質問集みたいのを追加する。ぐらいしかアイディアを持っていません…。　例：Google翻訳の結果をコピペして良いですか？　いいえ、ちょめちょめ～
<shibata> （CoCの署名って前提じゃなかったのか……）
<shibata> 「ライセンスを遵守」の「ライセンス」の対象はなんでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> 3条項BSDライセンスですね
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁWeb翻訳の利用規約も守ってほしいですが、それはさておきで
<nekomatu> 前提だと思われていたが、システム的にチェックはされていなかった。まぁLaunchpadはUbuntuプロジェクト以外にも使ってますしね。
<kazken3> 前提じゃないですねえ。CoC。翻訳自体はCoCは不要でいいですが、memberになる場合は必須にしたほうがいいかと。
<mocchi> launchpad.net にアカウント作る自体は、code of conduct へのサイン要らないですしね。
<ikuyaNOTE> そう、可能な限り参入障壁は低いままいろいろなことをルール決めしたいというかなりハンドリングの難しい問題に立ち向かう必要があります
<mocchi> 私的には、「参加する敷居を低く保ち続ける」と「権利侵害のある作業成果を可能な限り排除する」と「レビュワーの有限な時間資源の効果的利用」とを成立させるという課題、と整理しています。
<shibata> 了解です＞３条項BSDライセンス
<shibata> 現状の「3条項BSDライセンスが適用されます」だけだと足りなかったという話ですね。
<shibata> その3点なら、あとはどういう文章にするかを相談するくらいでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> もちろんほかにもあるかもですが
<chonan> FLOSS なのでライセンス(3条項BSD)と CoC署名 はmemberになるときには必須、そうでなくても目指す方向性は知ってもらいたいかも
<shibata> あぁ、そうか「他に案はないか」も相談しないとなのですね。
<kazken3> IRCのバナーになっているような感じで、サインは不要だけど行動規範は意識してください。ってところですかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、そうです
<kazken3> あとは、（相談｜連絡）先の記載ですかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、これだとどっちのかわからない。 shibataさんのご意見にです
<ikuyaNOTE> あー！
<mocchi> ikuyaNOTE: 議事を整理してください。記録書きにくいです・・・。
<ikuyaNOTE> プロセスの見直しは次回に送る、でよくないです？
<shibata> 20:00からだから3:30やっているのか……
<mocchi> いちおうここまでの記録。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<mocchi> 改定案が6つ出てます。
<shibata> はい、簡単にすみそうにないのでそれでいいと思います。
<kazken3> 次回でいいかと思います。
<mocchi> ikuyaNOTE: よいかと。
<shibata> mocchi: 提案者の名前もつけておいてもらえるとうれしいです
<mocchi> shibata: 了解。ちょっと待ってください。
<ikuyaNOTE> 改定案はこれでいいんじゃないですかねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> 案ですし
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE: はい。議事録としてはこれでいいと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ、次回はいつやりましょうか
<shibata> 来週は金土がOSC Tokyoでございます。
<ikuyaNOTE> レギュラーだと火曜日の22:00からでしたっけ
<shibata> そうですね。＞火曜
<ikuyaNOTE> そう、OSC東京があるから土日辛いんですよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> 翌週だと遅すぎますし……
<ikuyaNOTE> レギュラーで時間制限を設けてやりますかねぇ……
<kazken3> え、来週なのOSC東京...
<shibata> 自分は日曜（OSCの次の日）でもいいですけど、他の人はどうなんだろう。
<ikuyaNOTE> 日曜日の夜ですか？
<ryunuda> https://www.ospn.jp/osc2017-spring/
<shibata> はい。夜でも夕方でも。事前に時間が決まってさえいれば。
<mocchi> 私も日曜夜で構いません。
<shibata> はやめに決めたいのなら、明日延長戦という案も。
<shibata> どれくらいの人数（もしくは誰か）に参加してもらいたいかによって変わるかもしれません。
<ikuyaNOTE> revertに関しては、以後はMLで話をする感じにしますか。それだと1週間進捗なしということにはなりませんし。
<shibata> いい考えだと思います＞revert
<kazken3> そうですね。作業は入れるのなら早めに入っておきたいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> それだとそれほど急がなくてもいいのかなと思いました
<ikuyaNOTE> （若干言ってることが変わった気もしますが
<shibata> プロセスの変更は、当面はレビューワーが意識していれば大丈夫でしょうしね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい。新しい人が作業しづらいという問題はありますが……。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ来週の日曜日にします？
<shibata> +1
<mocchi> いいですよ。
<shibata> +1じゃない、時間も一緒に決定したほうが。
<mizuno> 日曜で+1
<mocchi> 時間はどうします?
<mocchi> 被った。
<ikuyaNOTE> それまでに https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/TranslationGuide を読んで改善方法を考えておくということで
<ikuyaNOTE> 時間は20:00からでいいのではないでしょうか。目安は2時間
<mocchi> OK.
<ikuyaNOTE> 次回もCoC必須としますか
<kazken3> +1 次回もCoCサイン済みの方だけ対象でいいですかね。日時は問題ありません。
<kazken3> かぶり。
<chonan> +1
<shibata> 日時了解です。
<ikuyaNOTE> 次回は来週日曜日20:00から2時間を目安で。発言者のCoCの署名は引き続き必須とする、でいいでしょうか
<nekomatu> +1 あまり長引くとポテチ食べたくなって良くない。
<shibata> +1
<mocchi> +1
<chonan> +1
<kazken3> +1
<mizuno> +1
<mocchi> chonan さん、ログ送信とフォーラムへの投稿をお願いできませんか?
<chonan> mocchi : 了解いたしました
<ikuyaNOTE> 他に何かなければこれで終わりにしましょうか
<mizuno> はい
<shibata> はい
<kazken3> ですかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> ではみなさま、お疲れ様でしたー&以後の発言はCoCに署名がなくてもできます
<mocchi> 議事録です。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170304
<mocchi> 疲れたお。
<kazken3> テレビが壊れた（そこ
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> 次回予定も更新しておきました。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<mocchi> 次回の議題は後で更新しておきます。
<shibata> いや、ほんとうに、おつかれさまでした。とくに司会。
<ikuyaNOTE> お疲れ様でした……
<shibata> mocchi: ありがとうございます。
<nekomatu> mocchi: 改定のアイディアの部分。質問集作る　はいくやさんではなく私ですね。
<kazken3> mocchi : 2017/03/12（土）は日曜日だお..
<ikuyaNOTE> でもまぁものすごい工数は使うものの、サクサクと決まっていくのでやはり効率はいいですね
<mocchi> nekomatu: 確認したらそのとおりでした。直しときます。。。
<mocchi> kazken3: JST とは限らないのです（違う
<kazken3> mocchi: Japan Sakamocchi Timeだな…
<mocchi> kazken3: その発想はなかった
<nekomatu> そんなに発言してないのにこの疲労感。進行と議事録役の人、半端なさそうです…。　お疲れ様でした。
<ryunuda> 日時計算できないマン仲間がいた
<ikuyaNOTE> 今日はたっぷり寝たので大丈夫です。というかようやく眠れるようになったというか……
<shibata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24110486/
<shibata> ryunuda さんの意見とりいれてみた。
<shibata> そういえばWikiのどこにページを作ろう。
<ryunuda> すごい。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> メタ的なページを作ったほうがいいかもですね……
<nekomatu> はやい！ｗ
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえずは議事録にあればいいですかね……
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/ReReviewTranslations
<shibata> とかに作って、できたらMLに報告しますです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ありがとうございますー。よろしくお願いします！
<nekomatu> それでは、離れます。おやすみなさい
<ikuyaNOTE> おやすみなさい！
<techie2501> ||寝室||Ю　o(▽｀ o) =3 =3 =3 オヤスミー♪
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
